# Results for Boone Hall (KCBS) Comp?



## Finney (Sep 1, 2008)

Anybody got any results from the Boone Hall (Mt. Pleasant, SC) comp that was held this weekend?


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 1, 2008)

Grand Champion: Smokey Mountains Smokers
Reserve Champion: Cool Smoke

Overall:
1 Smokey Mountains Smokers
2 Cool Smoke
3 Two Big Slugs and Dan
4 Lotta Bull BBQ
5 Bub-Ba-Q
6 The Grilling Stones
7 BS Pit Meisters
8 Pickin Porkers
9 ButtRub.Com
10 Jacks Old South
11 Divine Smoke
12 Mountain Magic CountryBB
13 Two Old Men and a Grill
14 Red White and Que BBQTea
15 Tarheel Smokers
16 Smoke Shack BBQ
17 Blackjack Barbecue
18 Up in Smoke
19 Bare Bonz BBQ
20 Cameron Cookers
21 Crow Creek BBQ
22 Bethel Smokers
23 Britton's BBQ
24 Chatham Artillery BBQ
25 Geecheeboy BBQ
26 Butt & Honey
27 Pork Shank Redemption
28 Dr. Brownstone's BBQ
29 Old Tavern Barbeque
30 Ledyard Bar B Que Compan
31 Halligans Hogs Masters



Chicken:
1 Britton's BBQ
2 Lotta Bull BBQ
3 Mountain Magic CountryBB
4 BS Pit Meisters
5 Blackjack Barbecue
6 Red White and Que BBQTea
7 Cool Smoke
8 Up in Smoke
9 Bub-Ba-Q
10 Two Big Slugs and Dan
11 Smokey Mountains Smokers
12 Chatham Artillery BBQ
13 Two Old Men and a Grill
14 Bare Bonz BBQ
15 Divine Smoke
16 Bethel Smokers
17 Crow Creek BBQ
18 Jacks Old South
19 Pork Shank Redemption
20 Pickin Porkers
21 Smoke Shack BBQ
22 The Grilling Stones
23 ButtRub.Com
24 Tarheel Smokers
25 Geecheeboy BBQ
26 Butt & Honey
27 Dr. Brownstone's BBQ
28 Cameron Cookers
29 Old Tavern Barbeque
30 Ledyard Bar B Que Compan
31 Halligans Hogs Masters


 Ribs:
1 Cool Smoke
2 Two Big Slugs and Dan
3 Smokey Mountains Smokers
4 Pickin Porkers
5 The Grilling Stones
6 Crow Creek BBQ
7 BS Pit Meisters
8 Cameron Cookers
9 Bub-Ba-Q
10 Two Old Men and a Grill
11 Up in Smoke
12 Divine Smoke
13 ButtRub.Com
14 Smoke Shack BBQ
15 Mountain Magic CountryBB
16 Red White and Que BBQTea
17 Butt & Honey
18 Bare Bonz BBQ
19 Jacks Old South
20 Lotta Bull BBQ
21 Chatham Artillery BBQ
22 Old Tavern Barbeque
23 Geecheeboy BBQ
24 Bethel Smokers
25 Dr. Brownstone's BBQ
26 Blackjack Barbecue
27 Halligans Hogs Masters
28 Ledyard Bar B Que Compan
29 Tarheel Smokers
30 Britton's BBQ
31 Pork Shank Redemption



Pork:
1 ButtRub.Com
2 Smokey Mountains Smokers
3 Bub-Ba-Q
4 Tarheel Smokers
5 Smoke Shack BBQ
6 Jacks Old South
7 Cool Smoke
8 Two Old Men and a Grill
9 Lotta Bull BBQ
10 BS Pit Meisters
11 The Grilling Stones
12 Cameron Cookers
13 Mountain Magic CountryBB
14 Divine Smoke
15 Pickin Porkers
16 Britton's BBQ
17 Two Big Slugs and Dan
18 Geecheeboy BBQ
19 Butt & Honey
20 Pork Shank Redemption
21 Bethel Smokers
22 Ledyard Bar B Que Compan
23 Crow Creek BBQ
24 Red White and Que BBQTea
25 Blackjack Barbecue
26 Bare Bonz BBQ
27 Chatham Artillery BBQ
28 Dr. Brownstone's BBQ
29 Up in Smoke
30 Halligans Hogs Masters
31 Old Tavern Barbeque


 Brisket:
1 Smokey Mountains Smokers
2 Tarheel Smokers
3 Two Big Slugs and Dan
4 Lotta Bull BBQ
5 Jacks Old South
6 Blackjack Barbecue
7 Red White and Que BBQTea
8 The Grilling Stones
9 ButtRub.Com
10 Pickin Porkers
11 Divine Smoke
12 Cool Smoke
13 Bethel Smokers
14 Bub-Ba-Q
15 Bare Bonz BBQ
16 Up in Smoke
17 BS Pit Meisters
18 Two Old Men and a Grill
19 Pork Shank Redemption
20 Mountain Magic CountryBB
21 Smoke Shack BBQ
22 Geecheeboy BBQ
23 Cameron Cookers
24 Chatham Artillery BBQ
25 Britton's BBQ
26 Butt & Honey
27 Crow Creek BBQ
28 Old Tavern Barbeque
29 Ledyard Bar B Que Compan
30 Dr. Brownstone's BBQ
31 Halligans Hogs Masters


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats to Joe on their 7th! GC and their auto entry to the Jack.


----------



## Finney (Sep 1, 2008)

Between *Smokey Mountain Smokers* and *Cool Smoke* you can make pretty good bets on who is winning the comps in NC, SC, and VA.
Lotta Bull, Bub-Ba-Q, and some of the others are always in the top spots also.


----------

